# Changing spotlight bulbs



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

We have an Autocruise Stardream. Around the rear lounge there are 9 spotlights. I would like to change the bulbs to LED but can't get the fronts off.
The lights are grey plastic with a front removable rim of silver plastic with a clear lens. Around the front of this silver rim there are 3 small semi circular cutouts. The silver rim turns with no stop position indicating the place to remove.
Can anyone please help with advice as to how to remove the silver rim to enable me to change the bulbs.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

From Chris's description I believe it is a similar lens cover to these? I never managed to get mine off and as there were only 2 in my van I replaced the whole fitting with an LED one.
So any help folks?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lumo-Mini...Accessories&hash=item3a54d10357#ht_1359wt_901

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lumo-Mini...ccessories&hash=item3a54d0fd04#ht_1359wt_1159


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Andy,

The spotlights I have are identical to those you posted a link to

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help? TR5 says it is possible.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-83777.html


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-826584.html#826584


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the links, they came in useful.
Have been to the van today for the first time since Thursday. Have managed to get the front off of the spotlight. It is a case of brute force and ignorance.
There is a slot in the front edge of the grey body. I used a flat blade screwdriver, the largest that would fit, and then just twisted it to prise the front off. I had to move the blade a couple of times to get the front off. It does need quite a force to remove the front, but it does come eventually. Once off the front silver part has to be twisted to line up 3 lugs to enable the front to be removed from the reflector.
I hope this will help anyone else who has Lumo Mini Spot lights fitted
Once again thanks Andy and Rayc

Chris


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi....just spotted this thread.

We have exactly the same spotlights in our Starspirit. Took me ages to pluck up the courage to use a bit of brute force but it worked.

After trying several types of bulb, the only ones that worked were the two pin bayonet tower LEDs. Go for the white lights in the kitchen area and warm white in the lounge area.

However, be aware that even the 26LEDs are not quite as bright as your 10W halogens and they are also not quite such a "warm" light as the halogens. 

We are getting used to them now and the low heat generated together with very low power useage has swung us over to them.

Just a pity they cannot replicate the 10W halogens.

Rgds


----------

